# GeForce 6150LE game compatibility



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

i have a HP pavilion a1520n (X2 3800+, 1x1GB [email protected], WD 250GB) With a GeForce 6150LE onboard GPU... 
*What games does this GPU have issues with?*


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

i couldnt say what games it has issues with. But Alot of games would be pretty laggy with that card. Get a 7900, or a 7600GS. Or a X850 or something like that, then your system wouldnt have any problems running any games.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

GPU/game compatibility is really a case-by-case issue. You need to check the minimum specs for whatever game you're looking to install, and make sure that the GPU meets those specs. If you check the game's website, you will probably find a list of the GPU's which aren't supported.

A lot of games don't support onboard video, and as HawMan said, onboard video won't play games very well anyway. I would definitely look at getting a video card, as HawMan suggested.


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks, im looking at ati and nvidia cards... which brand gives more bang-for-the-buck?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

It's really a matter of personal preference. Both brands are good. My preference is NVIDIA, so I would recommend going with them. However, other people prefer ATI and would recommend going with them instead. It's really up to you.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

how much are you looking to spend ? id go with a 7600GTS http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130054 thats the most bang for the buck on the budget side

for the little more expensive stuff id go with a 7900GT or 7900GS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150195

those are nvidia cards you could also go with an ATI card
for the lower budget id go with an ati x1650pro
for the higher budget id goi with an ati x1900gt http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814241030


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

i was looking on eBay for a X600 they were about 60-75$, but newegg has good prices for the X1900...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you want the best value, the high end ATI Radeon X100 series cards (X850Pro, X850XT, X850XT PE) and mid range nVidia Geforce 7 cards (7600, 7600 OCed) are the way to go ($100 - $200). If you want a high end card that is not top of the line expensive, go with a high end GeForce 7 (7900GS, 7900GT) or Radeon X1K card (X1900, X1900GT).


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

im thinking about the X850(any variation)


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

they are all good choices and nice for gaming. i have the x800xl and it rocks.
i also have the x1600pro and it does the job.

the x850 should do ya fine and will be a nice upgrade from the 6150


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

i decided on a X1300, should be a nice jump from the 6150, I looked at some 3DMark scores with similar setups to mine to compare the 2 GPUs:
Heres mine with the 6150:
3DMark Score	*4362* 3D marks

Game 1 Car Chase - Low Detail	61.5 FPS
Game 1 Car Chase - High Detail	37.7 FPS
Game 2 Dragothic - Low Detail	58.9 FPS
Game 2 Dragothic - High Detail	37.7 FPS
Game 3 Lobby - Low Detail	58.0 FPS
Game 3 Lobby - High Detail	37.3 FPS
Game 4 Nature	16.3 FPS

And a similar system with the X1300:
3DMark Score	*23625* 3D marks

Game 1 Car Chase - Low Detail	362.0 FPS
Game 1 Car Chase - High Detail	109.2 FPS
Game 2 Dragothic - Low Detail	495.0 FPS
Game 2 Dragothic - High Detail	259.6 FPS
Game 3 Lobby - Low Detail	328.2 FPS
Game 3 Lobby - High Detail	141.1 FPS
Game 4 Nature	78.8 FPS


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

That's a nice score, but it's only 3D Mark 01, which can't test a lot of the cards functions, because it's so old. You really need to run 3D Mark 05, and compare the scores. You're not really going to get an accurate comparison with 01.


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

with 3dmark06 i get like 1-5fps with my 6150 setup, so i guess ill have to use 3dmark05


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

heres my test scores with 3DMark05 (6150LE)
Main Test Results
3DMark Score 601 3DMarks

CPU Score 3694 CPUMarks 

Detailed Test Results

Game Tests 
GT1 - Return To Proxycon 2.6 fps 
GT2 - Firefly Forest 1.9 fps 
GT3 - Canyon Flight 2.8 fps 

CPU Tests 
CPU Test 1 1.9 fps 
CPU Test 2 3.2 fps 

And a exact match of my system except with a X1300:
Main Test Results
3DMark Score 2784 3DMarks 

CPU Score 4600 CPUMarks

Detailed Test Results

Game Tests 
GT1 - Return To Proxycon 12.8 fps 
GT2 - Firefly Forest 8.3 fps
GT3 - Canyon Flight 13.0 fps

CPU Tests 
CPU Test 1 2.2 fps 
CPU Test 2 4.2 fps

I am ranked #1152806 out of #1206899. wow that is low....


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

The next step is to find out what the score would be with an X1300, and compare the two scores.


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

i just edited in a comparison score


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

im surprised that the x1300 didnt do so nicely its supposed to be on par with the x1600 ... my x1600 scored

3DMark Score 4108 3DMarks 

CPU Score 4646 CPUMarks

i think u can overclock the x1300 alot (read it somewhere might have been anandtech)


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

The X1300 is a low-end card, whereas the X1600 is a mid-range. 2800 3D Marks for an X1300 sounds about right to me. I personally wouldn't go with the X1300 for gaming - I'd look at the cards recommended by TheMatt.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

regardning this review the x1300 is exactly on par
ATI Radeon X1300 Pro Review | Hardware Secrets
overclocking the x1300 yielded around 1000 points in 3dmark and this was stable.
Bjorn3d.com -PowerColor X1600 XT & X1300, Satisfying Your Daily Tech Cravings Since 1996
some ppl seem to flash bioses as well.


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

ive done some comparing on ORB and found that the X800 even the base version scores higher than the X1300, by at least 1500 marks, with similar systems


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

That is exactly the reason why I would go for one of TheMatt's recommendations. The X1300, like the 7300, is a low-end card, and isn't very good for gaming.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

the x800xl was a definate winner and the x850's can be had for around 150$ or even less


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

I bought a X1300 for dirt cheap, i cant install it yet though because I need a better PSU which I'm waiting on to arrive. My current one is just good enough(damn OEM machines....)I'll post my 3dmark05 scores with it once I get it installed.


----------

